# How soon after Ov did your CM change



## sunshine523

Just out of curiosity.. I have read that the day after OV, your cervical mucus is dried up. I noticed yesterday that it was more abundant in the morning and then all of a sudden last night it changed to more white and creamy. Today it is more of the same - scant white and creamy.

I think I ovulated on Saturday the 30th because I had my first positive OV test on Friday the 29th at 11:00 am. So then if what I am reading is correct, my EWCM would begin to change on Sunday.

Anyone else want to share the changes in their CM?


----------



## avanemo

sunshine523 said:


> Just out of curiosity.. I have read that the day after OV, your cervical mucus is dried up. I noticed yesterday that it was more abundant in the morning and then all of a sudden last night it changed to more white and creamy. Today it is more of the same - scant white and creamy.
> 
> I think I ovulated on Saturday the 30th because I had my first positive OV test on Friday the 29th at 11:00 am. So then if what I am reading is correct, my EWCM would begin to change on Sunday.
> 
> Anyone else want to share the changes in their CM?

Hi there! I think its actually most common that after ovulation it gets creamy. I notice alot of women hoping this is a sign of possible conception and i have been reading about this ALOT... from most reports, the cervical mucous after ovulation goes from the clear slippery ewcm to a more creamy cervical mucous and gets thicker and more abundant the closer to our periods. BUT this doesnt mean we didnt get pregnant... I dont think the CM changes because of pregnancy... I know last month I HAD A TON of CM the closer I got to my period and i HOPED it meant something... but it didnt. :) I had my period right on schedule... What the creamy CM does tell us is that we have ovulated and thats good to know! If you went from a clear slippery mucous to a creamier one then you have most likely ovulated so now we wait and hope you caught that egg! :)


----------



## China girl

avanemo said:


> sunshine523 said:
> 
> 
> Just out of curiosity.. I have read that the day after OV, your cervical mucus is dried up. I noticed yesterday that it was more abundant in the morning and then all of a sudden last night it changed to more white and creamy. Today it is more of the same - scant white and creamy.
> 
> I think I ovulated on Saturday the 30th because I had my first positive OV test on Friday the 29th at 11:00 am. So then if what I am reading is correct, my EWCM would begin to change on Sunday.
> 
> Anyone else want to share the changes in their CM?
> 
> Hi there! I think its actually most common that after ovulation it gets creamy. I notice alot of women hoping this is a sign of possible conception and i have been reading about this ALOT... from most reports, the cervical mucous after ovulation goes from the clear slippery ewcm to a more creamy cervical mucous and gets thicker and more abundant the closer to our periods. BUT this doesnt mean we didnt get pregnant... I dont think the CM changes because of pregnancy... I know last month I HAD A TON of CM the closer I got to my period and i HOPED it meant something... but it didnt. :) I had my period right on schedule... What the creamy CM does tell us is that we have ovulated and thats good to know! If you went from a clear slippery mucous to a creamier one then you have most likely ovulated so now we wait and hope you caught that egg! :)Click to expand...

Thank you so much for this...It puts having creamy cm in better perspective as to what it means through my body cycle:thumbup:


----------



## readyformore

After ov, my cm completely dries up, but only briefly. It then comes back, very slight, but there none the less. 

I've had an increase in discharge with all 3 of my children, but that wasn't until way later into the pregnancy.


----------



## avanemo

So true... as with everything else I dont really think there is any true "only when pregnant for every woman" symptom. I think everything depnds on the woman and whats normal for you... but then even that changes! Im always changing whats "normal" for me monthly! and what means pregnant for one woman might just mean pms for another... but its still fun to guess until the end I guess! :)


----------



## Josefin

When I was pregnant the first time my first sign was creamy, white CM one week after ov.


----------



## Baby2012

Thanks for posting this sunshine523, I was wondering the same thing.

I think I O Friday 29 but then I got EWCM on Sunday 1st (??) now I have creamy CM. This is my first month of BC so it's very interesting to see how our bodies work.

Good luck ladies x


----------



## sunshine523

I always thought that in order for sperm to survive, the consistency of CM had to be similar to that of sperm. So in that case, EWCM makes sense. I had EWCM all of last week up until Sunday afternoon. Monday it was completely gone and it became white and creamy. WHich if I ovulated on Saturday (24-26 hours after my first surge on Friday) then it started to dry up Sunday and was then gone on MOnday.


----------



## riggins1017

Mine stayed white and creamy the whole some days there was tons of it and others just average but NEVER dry and I just got my :bfp: so GL to you!


----------



## sunshine523

Yours was white and creamy even during OV?

Congrats!!


----------



## hollyrose

after ov my cm has been very scant. usually have more than this. not sure why?


----------



## China girl

I had creamy cm, then EWCM on Ov day and its been creamy ever sense. Now, I have been sick with a sinus infection and FF can't determine my Ov day which either the 27th or 28th of April. So, I hope this a good sign. I have been TTC for 8 months and still have not figured this stuff out yet :shrug:


----------



## sunshine523

Mine is similar. I had creamy wettish before Ov, then it became EWCM for like 3 days, then Sunday I noticed it starting to change. Has been creamy white since late SUnday.


----------



## riggins1017

sunshine523 said:


> Yours was white and creamy even during OV?
> 
> Congrats!!

Yes it was... even during OV a tiny bit stretchy but thats it


----------



## sunshine523

interesting! Do you normally not have EWCM during ovulation?
That makes me worried! I am having creamy cm now for the last couple days but my OPK's were negative after Saturday


----------



## riggins1017

sunshine523 said:


> interesting! Do you normally not have EWCM during ovulation?
> That makes me worried! I am having creamy cm now for the last couple days but my OPK's were negative after Saturday

I dont normally have EWCM, I guess I am an odd ball lol.


----------



## Baby2012

Congrtualtions! riggins1017, wishing you a happy & healthy 9 months.

Sunshine523 sweetie don't be worried. Every woman is slighty different although it is confusing. I had EWCM when I O on the 29 April, then it went creamy a few days later then dry for a day and now it's back again to EWCM, less than a week later!? The mind boggles!? x


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I always have creamy, a coupld of days of ewcm during ov, and then back to creamy day after ov!

The cycle I got this bfp, i never really had ewcm..it was just a little thinner than usual..but still creamy!


----------



## avanemo

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> I always have creamy, a coupld of days of ewcm during ov, and then back to creamy day after ov!
> 
> The cycle I got this bfp, i never really had ewcm..it was just a little thinner than usual..but still creamy!

Now that is interesting! Do you check your cervix PeaceLoveBaby? Did you notice a difference the month you got PG? 

I didnt get any ewcm this month, it was just like you just described! But I really dont think Im preggo... Im just NOT at all symptomatic... and I think maybe we did it a lil too early in the fertile cycle... but your cm observation is interesting for the future!


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

avanemo said:


> PeaceLoveBaby said:
> 
> 
> I always have creamy, a coupld of days of ewcm during ov, and then back to creamy day after ov!
> 
> The cycle I got this bfp, i never really had ewcm..it was just a little thinner than usual..but still creamy!
> 
> Now that is interesting! Do you check your cervix PeaceLoveBaby? Did you notice a difference the month you got PG?
> 
> I didnt get any ewcm this month, it was just like you just described! But I really dont think Im preggo... Im just NOT at all symptomatic... and I think maybe we did it a lil too early in the fertile cycle... but your cm observation is interesting for the future!Click to expand...

I am a cervix checker! I didn't notice anything different until after my bfp though. It still went higher..it still went rock hard after ov as if I was waiting for AF...a few days after bfp I noticed it was much lower and very soft again just like I was O'ing

Now it's high again..but soft

All the best xx


----------



## avanemo

sunshine523 said:


> interesting! Do you normally not have EWCM during ovulation?
> That makes me worried! I am having creamy cm now for the last couple days but my OPK's were negative after Saturday

I think its different for every woman! I dont always get ewcm, but it def gets thinner... more watery like... you can tell unfertile mucous because its VERY thick... the idea is that it keeps out the sperm that way. Fertile mucous, egg white like or not- is much thinner.


----------



## avanemo

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> avanemo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PeaceLoveBaby said:
> 
> 
> I always have creamy, a coupld of days of ewcm during ov, and then back to creamy day after ov!
> 
> The cycle I got this bfp, i never really had ewcm..it was just a little thinner than usual..but still creamy!
> 
> Now that is interesting! Do you check your cervix PeaceLoveBaby? Did you notice a difference the month you got PG?
> 
> I didnt get any ewcm this month, it was just like you just described! But I really dont think Im preggo... Im just NOT at all symptomatic... and I think maybe we did it a lil too early in the fertile cycle... but your cm observation is interesting for the future!Click to expand...
> 
> I am a cervix checker! I didn't notice anything different until after my bfp though. It still went higher..it still went rock hard after ov as if I was waiting for AF...a few days after bfp I noticed it was much lower and very soft again just like I was O'ing
> 
> Now it's high again..but soft
> 
> All the best xxClick to expand...

Thats interesting! I think that should give women who think the fact that it goes back to hard and closed means their out! Thank you :)


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

avanemo said:


> Thats interesting! I think that should give women who think the fact that it goes back to hard and closed means their out! Thank you :)

Yeah! It def doesn't mean that at all :D


----------



## Baby2012

avanemo said:


> sunshine523 said:
> 
> 
> interesting! Do you normally not have EWCM during ovulation?
> That makes me worried! I am having creamy cm now for the last couple days but my OPK's were negative after Saturday
> 
> I think its different for every woman! I dont always get ewcm, but it def gets thinner... more watery like... you can tell unfertile mucous because its VERY thick... the idea is that it keeps out the sperm that way. Fertile mucous, egg white like or not- is much thinner.Click to expand...

Sorry to hijack your convo :blush: but thanks for that. Useful info and makes sense now you say it :thumbup:


----------



## avanemo

Baby2012 said:


> avanemo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunshine523 said:
> 
> 
> interesting! Do you normally not have EWCM during ovulation?
> That makes me worried! I am having creamy cm now for the last couple days but my OPK's were negative after Saturday
> 
> I think its different for every woman! I dont always get ewcm, but it def gets thinner... more watery like... you can tell unfertile mucous because its VERY thick... the idea is that it keeps out the sperm that way. Fertile mucous, egg white like or not- is much thinner.Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry to hijack your convo :blush: but thanks for that. Useful info and makes sense now you say it :thumbup:Click to expand...

haha youre welcome! Youre also welcome to hijack and stay awhile! :) Its so hard to symptom spot when we all are completely different people and everyones body is different!


----------

